# Pictures of your setup



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

This is two of my caterpillars ready for the snow with the new v-plows on it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Those look great Swede. Very nice V-plows...How wide?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Those V plows look like sweet setups. What size are the loaders?


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

*2012 Winter Equipment line up*

Heres a pic of my 2012 winter line up, Although I sold my Old Case W14B and purchased a Komatsu Bulldozer for 2013. My old Case was a really nice machine, sometimes I wish I would have just kept it, oh well.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not pissin around this year. Thought about getting a box blade for our 262C2 but figured it would be pretty worthless and slow plus its needed around the farm enough. Can't do a box for our L60E because its too busy feeding cows all day. Thought about a box for the front of a tractor but then decided I would benefit most from a used 11' two way county/municipal plow. We don't clear a ton of large lots and need to throw snow to the side more often than take large areas at a time. The trip edge and such will be nicer too I would think and the plow is much cheaper than the Box.

My tractor is a little overkill (930 Fendt, 300hp), but it'll be very nice for moving snow. I have to get a subframe for it for added support in case of impacts and then adapt the plow to the front 3pt, but then I'll be ready for most of the winter. Still looking for a used grader v-plow to adapt to the front for those big drifts if needed too.



So comfy and easy to run.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Those Fendt's look pretty cool, no one by me has anything like that. The strangest thing you'll see is occasionally an Agco tractor and a friends business has 3 Fastrac's. 

The display and controls look pretty advanced compared to what I am used to as well in the Deere and Case/NH tractors. I like how the one button attached to the screen just has a ? mark on it.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

Mark13;1660160 said:


> Those Fendt's look pretty cool, no one by me has anything like that. The strangest thing you'll see is occasionally an Agco tractor and a friends business has 3 Fastrac's.
> 
> The display and controls look pretty advanced compared to what I am used to as well in the Deere and Case/NH tractors. I like how the one button attached to the screen just has a ? mark on it.


Yeah they are pretty advanced, but we need all of the features they offer. Much safer on the road, this tractor spends its days hooked to our manure tanker. They have dual circuit braking, ABS, stability control, traction control, air brakes, both hydraulic and air trailer brakes, secondary steering pump that is always turning with the axle incase you loose your main hydraulics. Of course Fendts claim to fame is their CVT which is also seperate from the main hydraulics and can be replaced in less than 2 days.

Independent front suspension and 3pt air ride cab gives a very nice ride too. The joystick makes operation a breeze, once you get everything programmed you hand never has to leave it. Just load up the implement you want to run on the screen and what field you are going to be in and everything will be ready to go, a push of the go button will engage everything needed and set the autosteer.

The ? button is for help. Thats one thing a lot of people don't like is that everything in a Fendt is symbols and not spelled out in plain english. It is nice though that they added the buttons to the side to allow you to navigate the display if you don't like touch screens for whatever reason.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Does it have plowsite saved under favorites?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1660177 said:


> Does it have plowsite saved under favorites?


Pretty much what I was thinking. Maybe you can play games on there.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

durallymax;1660176 said:


> Yeah they are pretty advanced, but we need all of the features they offer. Much safer on the road, this tractor spends its days hooked to our manure tanker. They have dual circuit braking, ABS, stability control, traction control, air brakes, both hydraulic and air trailer brakes, secondary steering pump that is always turning with the axle incase you loose your main hydraulics. Of course Fendts claim to fame is their CVT which is also seperate from the main hydraulics and can be replaced in less than 2 days.
> 
> Independent front suspension and 3pt air ride cab gives a very nice ride too. The joystick makes operation a breeze, once you get everything programmed you hand never has to leave it. Just load up the implement you want to run on the screen and what field you are going to be in and everything will be ready to go, a push of the go button will engage everything needed and set the autosteer.
> 
> The ? button is for help. Thats one thing a lot of people don't like is that everything in a Fendt is symbols and not spelled out in plain english. It is nice though that they added the buttons to the side to allow you to navigate the display if you don't like touch screens for whatever reason.


So your saying that when you become a Fendt owner reading the owners manual is necessary and not just what you do when you're really really bored and have exhausted all other forms of entertainment while sitting in the tractor? 

From following other threads it sounds like your family has quite the farm and a variety of equipment that's had a lot of thought put into it and getting the best thing for the job instead of what's convenient and the way it's been done for the last 50yrs.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a pair of loaders I use when we get deep snow and have to load or push piles back to make room for more snow

Pic was taking at farm we was putting in a tube at a crossing to get to the west pasture
both are 6070 NH


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

Mark13;1660489 said:


> So your saying that when you become a Fendt owner reading the owners manual is necessary and not just what you do when you're really really bored and have exhausted all other forms of entertainment while sitting in the tractor?
> 
> From following other threads it sounds like your family has quite the farm and a variety of equipment that's had a lot of thought put into it and getting the best thing for the job instead of what's convenient and the way it's been done for the last 50yrs.


Actually unless you have prior Fendt knowledge or a knaack for figuring out computers and such, the owners manual wont do you much good either. I used to train people to run them when I worked at the dealer. I'd take the demos out and attempt to train old farmers what all the buttons did. It gave me a lesson in dumbing things down and only teaching the bare minimum at the time. I'm in my 20s too so computer stuff is easier for me to figure out than a lot of older farmers.

I haven't worked there for awhile so this new display was foreign to me. The manual basically just gives you a flow chart of what the icons mean. It's not very well put together and a lot of things get lost in the German translation. Another issue is the general German mentality. over there they expect the operators to just be good and know what they are doing whereas in NA we have a lot of simple minded people who get confused easily.

I still tell eveybody that I talk to that they need to have a good salesman or someone who knows the machine ride along with them for at least and hour to show them the features and get it setup they way they want it.

Doesn't sound like a very universal tractor eh? Thats okay though, not everybody needs to know how to program it, just how to operate it. I already have everything programmed. When they start the tractor (don't loose the key, they are $500 and microchipped) the screen will ask what program they want to load. if they are going to be plowing snow they will load "Snow Plow", if hauling manure "Houle Broadcast" etc etc. All of the settings for all of the controls are then loaded up and everything is the way the operator remembers it. When they get to the field they need to work in, they load up the field name and then the autosteer automatically knows the boundaries, the headland setbacks, and the A-B line the tractor needs to follow, it knows the implement width and adjusts the skips and overlaps accordingly.

I like to run the best I can find for the job at hand, this often costs a lot so I make sure we can utilize everything on it. It lets us operate with fewer machines overall. Most of the best stuff does come oput of Germany though it seems.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

They seem like quite the universal tractor with easy to use features once you get everyone else trained to use them the right way. No just hop on and go, you'll figure it out quickly like the older tractors. I think training the people would be the hardest part, programming a tractor once you understand how to and getting all the right numbers for each implement would be time consuming but seems straight forward. I don't think it would ever work at the farm where I work, to many hard headed people used to the older (60's-80's IH tractors) that have about 1/100th going on as what your Fendt does. 2 Hydraulic remotes, hi/lo with 4 gears and a T/A, parking brake, and a light switch. Not a lot to figure out compared to your setup. Even our newer Cat's seem much simpler to run but I've never messed around with the displays to much to see what features they offer. 

Does your family run much ground or is the primary focus the dairy farm/cows and the equipment is mostly used for feedstuff and farm chores?


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

They are easier to run than an old IH.

The joystick controls everything you need once programmed. So for most of our operators their hands don't have to leave it. The Go/End are the Variotronic controls. I program everything through the Variotronic so that the headland sequences are saved. When the operator pulls into the field and is in position, they push the GO button and it will operate the hydraulics, 3pt, and PTO as needed as well as set the cruise at the desired speed and engage the MFWD if desired. It also engages the autosteer. The end button reverses those steps.

For some implements they need to run one or two hydraulics manually, that is what the red and green buttons are for. You can actually program any of the rear or front remotes or 3pt controls to be run from these buttons though if you wish.

The rest of the joystick is for the transmission. To move forward you push the stick forward and pull the trigger. The trigger is what keeps most people from ever moving one because they don't know its there. If you want to move backward you pull it back and push the trigger. To speed up going forward push the stick forward (it springs back to the nuetral position). To slow down pull the stick back. TO shuttle directions tap the stick to the left and pull the trigger, it will automatically slow down and resume a preset speed. To set the cruise control tap the stick to the right, this will set it at the current speed. You can also select your present Cruise 1 or Cruise 2 speeds and then when you tap the stick to the right it will resume that preset speed. The Slider on the left of the stick where your thumb sits is the agressiveness. There are 4 levels, this controls how hard it accelerates/decelerates. The Min/Max buttons are preset engine speeds for PTO work and such. Otherwise you always run it with the TMS on auto which will automatically adjust the RPMs as more power is needed and back them off when not needed. I planted 90 acres of rye and 90% of the time my RPMs sat under 1100rpm. Cruising down the raod at 34mph it will sit at 1400. It wont ever go over 1750 because that is where the engine peaks. You can also set the TMS to a certain percentage, then it will just lug the engine to a certain percent of full throttle or the engine speed selected. I prefer auto TMS though.

Alternatively you can run it in pedal mode. This is how I teach everybody to run it as its the nicer way for on the road and when you are in the field you can just use the cruise controls. In this mode the accellerator is just like a car, push it down and it goes, the TMS and CVT do the rest of the work. There is an orange dial you can use to set the max speed for the pedal. This is nice if you are side loading with the chopper, you can pull it back to 10mph max and it rescales the throttle position sensor and gives you much more precise control, then slide it back to 34mph for the road. To slow down hard using the CVT you pull back on the joystick. Most people order the exhaust brake which is operated by your left foot, hold it down and pull back on the stick and you'll barely need the brakes. If you do need the brakes though, the dual circuit braking with ABS and stability control will keep you on track.

Heres a couple videos that show how well their ABS and FSC works.
















We only run land for feed for our cows, 1200 acres or so but we do all of our own tillage, planting, spraying, manure hauling and harvesting. We also do some custom work and our harvest equipment is split with a couple relatives that also each run 1000 acres or so of their own for their animals.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think the only way I'll understand the complexity/simplicity of a tractor like that is to see one. Trying to picture all that when I'm used to separate levers/buttons for each function is confusing yet a great idea. 

Do you do much for visitors/farm tours or are guests few and far between on your farm? If you're ok with people stopping by, if I'm ever up your way I think it would be neat to see the operation your family has. And maybe see what these German tractors are all about. I'm used to Green, Red,a little blue, and maybe some orange thrown in there if we are talking small tractors.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

We give tours all the time. We are just outside of Madison so theres people everywhere. Just PM me on here ahead of time and I'll get you my number if you want to stop in.

Here's a short video of the headland sequence when I was planting rye, you can't really tell whats going on but it shows some of the stuff.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

durallymax;1664236 said:


> We give tours all the time. We are just outside of Madison so theres people everywhere. Just PM me on here ahead of time and I'll get you my number if you want to stop in.
> 
> Here's a short video of the headland sequence when I was planting rye, you can't really tell whats going on but it shows some of the stuff.


Sounds like a plan to me. I was up in Madison for Dairy Expo just over a month ago. I'm about 25 minutes south of Lake Geneva so not terribly far away.

Nice spaceship  I'm rather intrigued by the technology in the Fendt's compared to what I'm used to with Deere or Case/NH tractors and the various guidance systems I've used.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

Our dealer has a 14' HLA 5000 series blade they want to move, might end up with that. Been sitting on their lot for a couple years.


----------

